# تغير رسالة الترحيب في سنترال باناسونيك



## soliman123 (1 أبريل 2010)

*اخوان انا أبغى أسال عن طريقة ببرمجة سنترال باناسونيكkX-7730*

*علشان أغير رسالة الترحيب من اسم شركة الى شركة اخرى فقط أنا حاولت بشتي الطرق والوسائل ما نفع معاي*​


----------



## hodaa (4 يونيو 2010)

متشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككر


----------



## الحاكه (12 مارس 2011)

مشكور على ايش
وين الشرح


----------

